# how long does it take you guys to buff



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

im talking from the first wetsanding all the way to the final swirlmark remover???


just wondering, i think it takes me the better part of a full day, doing all the sanding by hand


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Usually at least a full day, kinda depends on the size of the car and how much sanding it needs before buffing. This 64 Buick wagon I'm doing now is ALOT of car!
I hit the worse spots with 1000, then 1500 everything, then buffing with heavy cut, fine cut, and machine polish....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

depending on the orange peel and runs that shitty painters leave for me usually around 8-12 hours. thats about sunrise to sunset for me.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i always thought that wet sand and buff was a quick deal, i did a fender and hood and it was pretty quick,but its a totally differnt story when doin the whole car, espcially if you have orange peal and runs, took a couple days to do my full size, but i used 800 on the orange peel,then1000,1500,2000 then skipped the wool pad and went to fine cut then glazed


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

i dont mind doing cars with runs and alot of orange peel, cause the more jacked up it is the more money i charge. its better tha njust getting a job with a lil nib sanding here and there.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 7 2006, 01:40 PM~5385718
> *i always thought that wet sand and buff was a quick deal, i did a fender and hood and it was pretty quick,but its a totally differnt story when doin the whole car, espcially if you have orange peal and runs, took a couple days to do my full size, but i used 800 on the orange peel,then1000,1500,2000 then skipped the wool pad and went to fine cut then glazed
> *



so you started the buffing with fine cut? ....any problems with "hazeing"?


I found that I need to start at least with medium cut....starting with fine cut always gave me some spots that were a bit hazy.... drove me nuts. so I always start with at least medium.

Any way......cutting and buffing is no quick thing.....it's allot of work and you better put off a full day for it... even if it doesn't take you all day.....I doubt you will want to do anything els that day :uh:

I personaly wish I knew someone near by that I could trust to pay them to do it for me.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 7 2006, 03:21 PM~5386072
> *I personaly wish I knew someone near by that I could trust to pay them to do it for me.
> *



i wish i was closer to you, i like cutting and buffing i think thats the best part of the paint process right next to masking off a car. i like doing all the jobs no one likes to do.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

give me a masking machine and ill make the car look like some picasso painting all masked up :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 8 2006, 01:29 AM~5388698
> *i wish i was closer to you, best part of the paint process right next to masking off a car. i like doing all the jobs no one likes to do.
> *



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

when i go to my friends shop to see what hes working on, if hes masking ill tell him to chill and that ill mask it up for him. everyone always trips out that i like masking.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah, i was gonig to start with the wool pad, but all the ppg people said they didnt care for the swirl marks they left, it turned out pretty good, ill post some pics up in about 5-6days


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

when my car is painted i am going to take all week to buff it, doin it by hand


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i like 1 panel per day....like the hood on sat, the fender on sunday....and so on and so on...do not rush a good colorsanding...go to atleast 2000 grit and 2500 even better....do it by hand and with blocks only...only fingers in little tight spots!!!! dont rush it and dont cut corners...take all eblems off and all chrome molding and bend over...(i hate to see a nice job some guy did on the hood and then look down the side of the car and he did not even touch anything below the door handle. or the guy too lazy to take the door handle off or wiper blades and left on the emblems and lights and just sanded around them....it takes a long time...i doubt less than 30 hours could be done on a car if it was done right...its not a race to make a job nice


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Full day.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 7 2006, 03:21 PM~5386072
> *so you started the buffing with fine cut?  ....any problems with "hazeing"?
> I found that I need to start at least with medium cut....starting with fine cut always gave me some spots that were a bit hazy.... drove me nuts.  so I always start with at least medium.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hit me up homie, always looking for side jobs.. i do this shit all day long everyday..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i was in a shop last week that took a whole week to buff a car


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

took me 4 days to do my truck :uh:


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

Took me from 8 am to 6 pm to wetsand (block) and polish 2004 VW Jetta (whole car).


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 7 2006, 03:38 PM~5385711
> *depending on the orange peel and runs that shitty painters leave for me usually around 8-12 hours. thats about sunrise to sunset for me.
> *


me 2 about 10 hours for a show worthy job, I never use anything less than 1500, takes longer to sand but leaves alot more clear, also foam pads for me and 3m perfect it III compond and polishing glaze! I sand a panel at a time in a circular motion so it wont leave sanding marks when its all glossed also when the paint is new if you sand it and leave it dull and then try to buff it the next day its alot harder to get all the sanding marks out!


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

30 plus hours (or about a week) it takes almost one day to take all chrome, door handles, blinkers ect, ect ect and moldings off the car...start lightly with 600 to knock of the high orange peel and any debris or runs, then to 800 till flat on to 1000, then to 1500, on to 2000 then a skim with 2500...use the 3m perfect machine compound then the 3m imperial machine glaze...


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

use only a block when sanding and keep it wet at all times...squeege dry to check your work progress...when using a machine to finish the job,foam pads dont hold as much heat as the wool/fiber pads and have less tendency to burn the paint


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 7 2006, 03:21 PM~5386072
> *so you started the buffing with fine cut?  ....any problems with "hazeing"?
> I found that I need to start at least with medium cut....starting with fine cut always gave me some spots that were a bit hazy.... drove me nuts.  so I always start with at least medium.
> 
> ...


ha i feel you,it tooke me atleast a week to do my regal.i rather pay someone next time.whats the averag rate to get a car wetsanded and buffed anywyas?


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

there is a well know wet sander in houston...thats all he does wetsand only starts at $2000 a car


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@May 29 2006, 12:43 PM~5514550
> *me 2 about 10 hours for a show worthy job, I never use anything less than 1500, takes longer to sand but leaves alot more clear, also foam pads for me and 3m perfect it III compond and polishing glaze!  I sand a panel at a time in a circular motion so it wont leave sanding marks when its all glossed also when the paint is new if you sand it and leave it dull and then try to buff it the next day its alot harder to get all the sanding marks out!
> *


I had been told to sand the whole car in one direction :dunno: ...that sanding it in a circular motion would create the swirl marks and would be noticed from all angles. Not doubting you whatsoever, just questioning which technique would work better. Any body pros out there know??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 29 2006, 05:52 PM~5515453
> *there is a well know wet sander in houston...thats all he does wetsand only starts at $2000 a car
> *


damn thats ass raping :uh: I charge $500 a car wetsanding, detail , and all


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

here is a site that he is on

Chip Yardley

http://www.rroctexas.com/RROCTX/Photos/Shine/Shine.htm


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

for 500 i bet you dont do the floor of the bed of the truck, under side of hood and trunk, door jams...the whole car...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 29 2006, 06:03 PM~5515507
> *for 500 i bet you dont do the floor of the bed of the truck, under side of hood and trunk, door jams...the whole car...
> *


you mean he buffs the inside of the bed????? Thats crazy i would never wetsand inside the bed and under the hood, maybe part of the jambs but its impossible to get all the sanding marks out unless the doors are took off!


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

yes sir the floor and the inside sides of the bed....it starts at 2k and goes up


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 29 2006, 06:10 PM~5515534
> *yes sir the floor and the inside sides of the bed....it starts at 2k and goes up
> *


thats cool , I wouldnt do it, to risky to burn thru cause of all the angles!


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

on his siminar he says to go to 5000 grit...i stop at 2500 myself, but whatever. some guys think that 1000 or 1500 is good enough for him...i think a metal flake might beable to get away with that but a straigh color of black no flake...1000 will not do it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@May 29 2006, 05:57 PM~5515476
> *I had been told to sand the whole car in one direction  :dunno:  ...that sanding it in a circular motion would create the swirl marks and would be noticed from all angles. Not doubting you whatsoever, just questioning which technique would work better. Any body pros out there know??
> *


No I used to sand in one direction also but then I had a old rat rodder show me the difference and i was amazed it works better for me in a circular motion! In one direction it still leaves marks that look like scratches are under the basecoat but it really their in the clear cause of the way you sanded if that makes any sense?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 29 2006, 06:12 PM~5515551
> *on his siminar he says to go to 5000 grit...i stop at 2500 myself, but whatever.  some guys think that 1000 or 1500 is good enough for him...i think a metal flake might beable to get away with that but a straigh color of black no flake...1000 will not do it
> *


I had no clue they made 5000 grit :uh:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

check out that link i posted it will show you some of his steps and products...i have seen 20,000 grit...it is used to polish plexiglass


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 29 2006, 06:27 PM~5515612
> *check out that link i posted it will show you some of his steps and products...i have seen 20,000 grit...it is used to polish plexiglass
> *


 :thumbsup: Cool i want to buy some of that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

sorry it grades out to a 12000 grit, not 20k


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i go 1000, 1500, 2000 then 2 rubbing medium compound, finishing compound, and swirl mark remover, with corresponding pads


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

2k to buff a car..what a waste..who wants to buff in there bed and door jams anyways.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

sounds like the guy is for pro-show car type of jobs....... you know like when compeating for the riddler aword or something.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 9 2006, 12:48 PM~5397400
> *:biggrin:  hit me up homie, always looking for side jobs.. i do this shit all day long everyday..
> *



PM sent 

and I got a few jobs comming up quick...... so give me a quote :biggrin:


----------

